# MaterWorks plugins



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys,
MOTU decided to make available to non DP users the best of their stardard plugins.
Check them out here.
What do you think of this?

Cheers,
-Marco


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I so want that reverb. I wonder how much it's gonna cost though. The LA-2A would be awesome to have too, but I'll just take em all .


----------

